# Looking to Start homeschooling...help!



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

Hi, this is my first post to the schooling board...I have 2 children and my oldest is almost to kindergarten age. I am interested in purchasing a kindergarten course and teaching it to her this year. I have looked some on the internet but am honestly not sure what the best route would be and would love some advice from those who have already done it! Thank you!


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, are you looking for Christian or secular? And how does your child learn best, hands on, reading to her a loud, flashcards?? Honestly I used abeka k5, but did manuscript not cursive and it was fun, but we kept it light, not stressing about schedule. It was Christian, colorful and fun, teachers manuals gave helpful ideas, so I needed to be walked through, now 5 years later I would say workbooks from walmart along with flash cards would have been just as good )


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

accelerated-achievement

I have this CD and if I had to homeschool from the very beginning I would definately use the whole program! I did use part of it abd was very happy with the results. You can get a read only for a very reasonable price -it is a classic education and I highly preferred it to some of the other stuff i bought,


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

For young ones I recommend Five in a Row And either How to Teach you Child To Read in 100 Easy Lessons or Teach a Child to Read With Children's Books

Sometimes I feel like I've tried it all. I've homeschooled my five from the very start. They range in age from 10yrs to 21yrs


----------



## ozarks momma (Jun 8, 2011)

I used Alpha Omega for kindergarten with my daughter.
I would recommend it,worked well for us!


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

http://www.worldbook.com/typical-course-of-study.html


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We do kindergarten more in an "un-school" method. Most learning is done though the books I chose to read to them, discussions we had, etc. The one exception was math. I really like Math U See's K level materials. I don't use it after K, but I think it has a great approach to learning the idea of what adding and subtracting is, place value, etc. The Magic School bus books, videos or TV shows are GREAT for jump starting conversations.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

First, check the rules regarding homeschooling in your state. In my state, the first year I needed to account for my child's educational whereabouts was the year she was 6 at the time the local public school started. So depending on your area, you may have the luxury of easing into the whole educational process as is best fitting to your family and child.

I would strongly suggest you get the Before Five in a Row book through interlibrary loan if your local library doesn't have it and see that process. It worked quite well for my daughter for kindergarten level and the process can be applied to any children's books you choose.

If you like more "homestead" type books, check into the Millers series, which are based on the adventures of a more Mennonite/Amish flavor. Our whole family loved those when she was little. They do have some titles that are geared toward the younger set.


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I am in Michigan, and there are pretty much no rules for homeschooling here, you just do it! We do not want to incorporate religion into our studies. I will be checking out the links and names you guys have given me


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

www.hslda.com

Click on your state and read EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

Laura, I have been to that website before...if I understand it correctly it just says I have to cover the same subjects as a public school, which it lists. Here is the link...am I correct?

http://www.hslda.org/laws/analysis/Michigan.pdf


----------

